# Beach closure in Avon



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Just read from island free press that a nest has closed the beach in front of nine or so houses in north Avon!?!? This is a whole new beginning.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Interesting...


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

maybe now the nps has pissed off someone besides the fishermen ............


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

DERFM said:


> maybe now the nps has pissed off someone besides the fishermen ............


One can only hope but I wouldn't bet on anything being done..


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

I think up until now the people that stay ocean side or ocean front in the villages have been mostly silent on the beach access issue, thinking it just affected the lowly fishermen and ORV people. The rental management companies also said little, except for Hatteras Realty when the late Mr. Couch was still with us, thinking it wouldn't reduce their bottom line. How it time for everyone to "Feel the Pain Baby".


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

mossers said:


> I think up until now the people that stay ocean side or ocean front in the villages have been mostly silent on the beach access issue, thinking it just affected the lowly fishermen and ORV people. The rental management companies also said little, except for Hatteras Realty when the late Mr. Couch was still with us, thinking it wouldn't reduce their bottom line. How it time for everyone to "Feel the Pain Baby".


Somebody's feeling something.....in 40 years of Hatteras (surf) fishing, I rarely got any incentives from rental agencies in the way of discounts and unsolicited invitations, until Boil's ruling a few years ago. And lately the incentives seem to be coming quite regularly.


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

BigWillJ said:


> Somebody's feeling something.....in 40 years of Hatteras (surf) fishing, I rarely got any incentives from rental agencies in the way of discounts and unsolicited invitations, until Boil's ruling a few years ago. And lately the incentives seem to be coming quite regularly.


Is that like a boil on your ass? That what he is!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

cooper138 said:


> Just read from island free press that a nest has closed the beach in front of nine or so houses in north Avon!?!? This is a whole new beginning.


Nah Bra its the END.. How many Fishermen do you think will come out and support them now that they need Support??????????? Of wait Most of the Fishermen are all ready gone.. 

http://islandfreepress.org/2014Archives/06.24.2014-LeastTernNestClosesOceanfrontInNorthAvon.html

JAM


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

JAM, I would love to be optimistic on this buts it's hard. I guess I was implying more that this was a new beginning of more s#%^ to come. Not a beginning for anything good to come. So in more your words yes, an end.


----------



## GaryM (Oct 22, 2013)

Unreal...I feel for you guys. I have never been to Hatteras, probably never will, and still get elevated BP reading this stuff. HOWEVER...what I find interesting is 2 sentences from the article. "The least tern is not a federally protected species under the Endangered Species Act. It is listed by the state of North Carolina as a "species of special concern." "The state said when the Park Service was formulating its new off-road vehicle plan that it did not intend that the protections for these birds be as extensive as was being proposed. The Park Service said it had an obligation to protect the species of special concern." So what it looks like is an overreach by the feds enforcing state rules, and the state of NC playing dumb. All your troubles originate from a state listing. Maybe it's time you guys gather up a hundred concerned citizens, go for a walk on a closed beach, sit your asses on the sand and make the park service carry you off! I might actually make my first ever trip to Hatteras to take part in that!


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

They would haul all of our asses infront of Mr. Boilonallofourasses, we would pay a huge fine, never be allowed to visit a National Park again and if we were lucky we would get out with time served ............ we have been through it ..... we have tried ............. we are Fu(ked..... U N C L E


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

Just read where NPS modified the closures, re-opening the beach in front of the houses. Guess the Real Estate folks really pitched a fit. Apparently, they have a lot more pull than we lowly fishermen!


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Sounds like a trial balloon by the NPS to judge resistance to their ultimate goal. They have zero standing as the Least Tern is not listed federally in NC, not that that would stop them.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Surprised all this hasn't trickled south in the topsail/carolina beach areas.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

It's not about plovers or turtles or anything else! It's about power, big government, and taking away our rights in this what used to be free country. To think that I actually put my life on the line for this country back 48 years ago makes me think I should have just went to Canada instead! If I wasn't so old I think I'd move out of this soon to fall socialist/ communist place before the end!
Sharkman


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

I think "Pods" was right. This was a trial to see just how much they can get by with. Everybody knows the only reason ramp 34 is closed is because Frank fought so hard to keep the beach open and they wanted to make him suffer for it. Our only hope is if the Republicans take over the Senate, we might get a bill passed, but it's probably too late for that.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> It's not about plovers or turtles or anything else! It's about power, big government, and taking away our rights in this what used to be free country. To think that I actually put my life on the line for this country back 48 years ago makes me think I should have just went to Canada instead! If I wasn't so old I think I'd move out of this soon to fall socialist/ communist place before the end!
> Sharkman


And no bagging out Tuna Heads around these shorebirds either..........makes the little critters nervous


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

This closure is for a Tern nest. Terns are on the "concerned" list, whatever that means. Not endangered, not threatened. Can the nazi NPS close the beach for ANY bird they like?


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

ChesBay Jay said:


> This closure is for a Tern nest. Terns are on the "concerned" list, whatever that means. Not endangered, not threatened. Can the nazi NPS close the beach for ANY bird they like?


Short answer: YES. And laugh about it.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

They can do anything they want to, they have a judge who will back anything that it is anti ORV


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Garboman said:


> And no bagging out Tuna Heads around these shorebirds either..........makes the little critters nervous


 Good Lord NO! I would never "bag" out a tuna head because that would be shark fishing and that would upset the park rangers! By the way Garboman, Do you know any good resipees for plover burgers?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> Good Lord NO! I would never "bag" out a tuna head because that would be shark fishing and that would upset the park rangers! By the way Garboman, Do you know any good resipees for plover burgers?



I rolled up on a Plover down at False Point in my F150 Beach Truck way back in the day, just me and nature, the sun starting to set and the bar offshore beginning to be revealed by the falling tide, no other vehicles or persons in sight, just me and my rusty old Ford, with two Surfsticks in the back and a cooler of fresh fatback on ice

Plover was standing beside my truck, when I hopped out, the Plover briefly took flight but came right back to my truck ( I must have parked over his nest or something like that)

The Plover looked real nervous but then he seemed to gather his composure and he replied in very clear King's English "You just wait a few years, me and my birdy brethren will "Own" this beach and after we take possession you and your riff raff Dunebilly associates will never again set foot at the mouth of Hatteras Inlet

At the time I thought it ridiculous that a six inch tall talking bird thought he was fated to take away my Spring Drum secret hole


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

It's a damn sad state of affairs. I came by all the clousers a couple hours ago and it was crazy.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

more closures today in Avon for prenesting


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Garboman said:


> I rolled up on a Plover down at False Point in my F150 Beach Truck way back in the day, just me and nature, the sun starting to set and the bar offshore beginning to be revealed by the falling tide, no other vehicles or persons in sight, just me and my rusty old Ford, with two Surfsticks in the back and a cooler of fresh fatback on ice
> 
> Plover was standing beside my truck, when I hopped out, the Plover briefly took flight but came right back to my truck ( I must have parked over his nest or something like that)
> 
> ...


Moral of the story: next time, KILL the damn messenger.


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

surfchunker said:


> more closures today in Avon for prenesting


Yep! They doubled the size of the original. There are going to be some REALLY upset families arriving today and tomorrow for July 4th week in an oceanfront house and realize they have ZERO beach access!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

caniac23 said:


> Yep! They doubled the size of the original. There are going to be some REALLY upset families arriving today and tomorrow for July 4th week in an oceanfront house and realize they have ZERO beach access!


Its about top be Tripled, remember more buffers size for eggs on ground.. 300 Meters no corridor.. Hatteras is a Wrap.. JAM 

http://islandfreepress.org/2014Arch...eBeachInNorthAvonForTernBreedingActivity.html


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

drumchaser said:


> Surprised all this hasn't trickled south in the topsail/carolina beach areas.


It has, i'll need go go over there to see if the *Signs* are still up, (I seen them last fall as I was going trout fishing) they are Located at the NORTH end of Wrightsville Beach, AKA "Shell Island" it is Roped off, with Piping Plover signs everywhere... OUR turn is coming Soon.....


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

LEADDRAFT said:


> It has, i'll need go go over there to see if the *Signs* are still up, (I seen them last fall as I was going trout fishing) they are Located at the NORTH end of Wrightsville Beach, AKA "Shell Island" it is Roped off, with Piping Plover signs everywhere... OUR turn is coming Soon.....


I haven't trout or drum fished up there since they relocated the inlet. Not surprised at all with the signs up there since the island is loaded with wealthy bird lovers.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Maybe the storm will move the birds along................


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Byron/pa said:


> Maybe the storm will move the birds along................


 Even IF it does,they will not take signs down until they are good and ready!


----------

